# How to paint headlights



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

How do you guys paint the headlights on your vehicles? I'm painting up alot of tanks atm and they're turning out pretty good (for me anyway) and the only thing I'm stuck on is the headlights. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

when i 1st started i painted them yellowish, but ive been working with curcuits and im thinking of hollowing them out, adding a LED. then seal it with some hotglue/silicone/something whiteish, but transparent somewhat. then add paperclips as the dome protector.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

projectda said:


> when i 1st started i painted them yellowish, but ive been working with curcuits and im thinking of hollowing them out, adding a LED. then seal it with some hotglue/silicone/something whiteish, but transparent somewhat. then add paperclips as the dome protector.


people do that very same thing quite often and it looks great, so with that in mind i expanded into electronics with ready to go no solder required LEDs (just need a battery)
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/electronics-c-771.html


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll throw in the low tech solution and say, paint them any bright color that fits the rest of your vehicle. For my Rhinos it was red and the fact I just had to look it up right now, shows, it at least never bothered me.


----------

